# [Info] Aufnahme des 3DMark11 in den Bot



## zcei (9. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Team,.

seit Nikolaus ist Massman mit der Frage beschäftigt, ob der 3D Mark 11 denn jetzt aufgenommen werden soll.

*Im Moment ist dies der aktuelle Stand (9.12.10):*
Generell ist man (Massman und auch die Community) nicht wirklich abgelehnt vom neuen Benchmark nur sind "Detailfragen" noch ungeklärt.

Manche bezeichnen die Technik insbesondere im Bezug auf die Sicherheit der Scores als "Rückschritt gegenüber 05, 06 und Vantage, der wiederrum nur ein Rückschrit gegenüber dem 01ser ist" [frei übersetzt]

*Was beschäftigt die Community?*
Der größte Kritikpunkt ist ganz klar die fehlenden Subscores. Zur Überprüfung der Scores, im Aspekt auf Cheating/Bugusing, sind die besonders wichtig, da, wie ihr ja sicherlich alle wisst, die FSP Zahl mal stark schwanken kann, es aber trotzdem gute Scores gibt.
Auch ist es natürlich nervig, wenn man ein bestimmtes Ziel vor Augen hat, immer den ganzen Test abwarten zu müssen.
Durch die Subscores reichte bisher ein Teiltest.

Auch bemängelt wurde die Tatsache, dass in der Basic-Version keine offline Scores vorhanden sind, man aber uns User nicht zum Kauf der Advanced Version zwingen möchte.

Eine dritte und in meinen Augen unnötige Sache ist die Tatsache, dass die Ergebnisse nicht von non-DX11 Systemen upgeloadet werden können. Wenn die Datei doch schon gespeichert ist, sollte es doch programmiertechnisch möglich sein, dass auch mit DX9 Systemen alles hochgeladen werden kann.

*Was sagt Futuremark dazu?*
Da es nicht wie bei uns im Forum "Staff-Mitglieder" gibt, hat der HWBot Member "jmke" im Futuremark Forum nachgefragt und laut deren Aussage wird mit dem nächsten Patch die Subtest-Score Ansicht implementiert, aber nur für  die Advanced und Professional Version.
Die Basic Version wird immernoch Online-Validationen benötigen.

Hier eine Liste mit Kritik und Lösung
rot = kritisch
orange = in Arbeit
grün = gefixxt


Keine Subtest-Scores
Kein Upload von non-DX11 Systemen
Basic Version ohne Offline-Ergebnissen
Sicherheitslücke durch die man nahezu beliebige Scores hochladen kann (wenn ich das richtig verstanden hab)
Beim ORB werden viele Results rejected, weil der Grafiktreiber nicht aktzeptiert wird.
Viele Ergebnisse mit leistungstechnisch stark differenzierender Hardware erreichen nahezu gleiche Ergebnisse

*Wer der Diskussion selber folgen möchte (auf Englisch):*
3DMark11 added to HWBOT?

Was ist eure Meinung dazu?
mMn sollte der Test nicht aufgenommen werden, bis die Subtest Scores drin sind, und die Sicherheitslücken geschlossen sind.
Das man 20$ ausgeben soll für die Advanced finde ich nicht schlimm, wenn man bedenkt was man für HW ausgibt.

Gruß
zcei

P.S.: hier wird regelmäßig geupdatet


----------



## theLamer (9. Dezember 2010)

das Gelbe kann man überhaupt nicht lesen, ohne es zu markieren 

Ansonsten gut zusammengefasst. Meine Meinung: Erstmal etwas abwarten, dann ne Abstimmung machen, ob er aufgenommen werden soll.


----------



## zcei (9. Dezember 2010)

Hab ich auch sofort nach dem senden gemerkt und in orange geändert


----------

